
California's main universities not likely to return to campus this fall - MobileVet
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/12/us/california-universities-fall-online/index.html
======
MobileVet
This could bring a reckoning to higher education costs, especially at smaller
private universities. If you are an entering freshman - junior, how could you
rationalize paying the huge premium for an online experience?

Granted many don't pay full price but even 'reduced' rates at places like Duke
are $50k / year. That math was already questionable. Now... ???

